# beef ribs marinade?



## goat4444 (Mar 3, 2010)

How long? im marinading them in worsteshire sauce,orange juice,liquied smoke,2 shots of vinager,spaish seasoning and a lil water. I plan on in the morning ill dry rubing with onion powder,not sure brown or white suger,pinch of chilli powder,is that to much any tips i plan on cooking in a electric smoker stays about 225 for 6 hours ,not sure to wrap in aluiminum i have no apple juice any tips please help?


----------

